# Recipe for a cheap firestarter



## lctorana (Jan 28, 2009)

Ingredients:

1 Hugsby B3 torch
3 IMR 16340 cells
1 Lumens Factory EO-13 lamp assembly
1 43mm aspheric lens (e.g. sku 4558 from the shop we dare not mention)

Method:

Take off the bezel and remove reflector and the o-ring from in front of the lens. Take off the head, unscrew the bulbholder, and tip out the battery positive terminal. Stow these 4 parts away safely - this mod is completely reversible.

Pop the EO-13 into the head and screw the bezel down, and re-fit the head. Insert the batteries, and voila! A cheap, turbo-head twisty. Outputting *serious *lumens. I'm pleased to finally have a host for the delightful EO-13.

Now comes the really fun part. Replace the stock thick glass lens with the aforementioned aspheric. Held at the lens' focal length, this torch is an instant firestarter.

Enjoy.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 28, 2009)

Post pics when you get done:twothumbs. remember as a kid buning ants with a magnifying glass 

I like the hugsby B3, especially the turbo head version DX:2566.


----------



## lctorana (Jan 28, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> I like the hugsby B3, especially the turbo head version DX:2566.


 
I don't understand. You mean to imply there is some other, non-turbo-head version?


----------



## hyperloop (Jan 29, 2009)

Pardon me, but i checked the B3, isnt it a 2 x CR123? How did you squeeze in 3 x 16340s??

*EDIT: *Oops, please correct me if i am wrong here, the title says 2 x CR123 but the posts below say that it takes 3 x CR123s so which is it??


----------



## ambientmind (Jan 29, 2009)

lctorana said:


> Held at the lens' focal length, this torch is an instant firestarter.
> 
> Enjoy.



Do you mean you have to physically hold the lens or does the bezel hold it in the correct place?


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 29, 2009)

lctorana said:


> I don't understand. You mean to imply there is some other, non-turbo-head version?


Oops... I was getting it mixed up with the B2.


----------



## lctorana (Jan 29, 2009)

hyperloop said:


> Pardon me, but i checked the B3, isnt it a 2 x CR123?


No.



hyperloop said:


> How did you squeeze in 3 x 16340s??


Unscrew the tailcap, and slide them in, one at a time.



hyperloop said:


> *...*the title says 2 x CR123


No it doesn't - it says "Recipe for a cheap firestarter".



hyperloop said:


> but the posts below say that it takes 3 x CR123s so which is it??


Um, in what thread? Apart from yourself, who mentioned CR123?
I specified IMR 16340 cells, and I wouldn't recommend anything else at this current level. This is important, the EO-13 draws 2.2A so high-current, safe-chemistry cells are a must. Please only deviate from my recipe if you really, really know what you're doing.


----------



## lctorana (Jan 29, 2009)

ambientmind said:


> Do you mean you have to physically hold the lens or does the bezel hold it in the correct place?


I'll take that as two separate questions.

1)
I mean, if you physically hold the flashlight at the focal length from the paper.

Just like holding a magnifying glass to focus the sun. Exactly the same.

2)
_But to answer your indirect question - no, the aspheric itself is not held at the focal length, so you won't project an image of the filament. The EO-13 is so large it fills the head completely with no room for focus adjustment._

_But if you want throw, just use the standard supplied glass. It's nice and thick, and the EO-13 works beautifully._


----------



## Norm (Jan 29, 2009)

You come up with some cool stuff Bruce. :devil:
Norm


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 29, 2009)

I’m still not sure I get this:thinking:, can I simply take my M90 with an EO-13 and do the same thing? Does the host matter? I can’t take the glass lens out though or the whole bezel has to come off “one piece design”, so does it work with the bezel and lens in place:candle:?

Oh and isn’t this technically not a turbo head because it’s a D36? 


> voila! A cheap, turbo-head twisty.


----------



## lctorana (Jan 29, 2009)

This mod is for the Hugsby B3.

Now should I edit my post to remove the words "turbo head"? I don't want to mislead anyone.


----------



## lctorana (Jan 30, 2009)

Just a thought - if any readers like the concept, but think the host is rubbish, then I note that FiveMega still has a few of these left.

Identical EO-13 concept but all quality parts and 18500 cells for less sag and more runtime.


----------



## roadie (Jan 31, 2009)

pics pics pics ........ plse


----------



## ResQTech (Feb 4, 2009)

Saw a vid online of a firestarting hand-held... Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## lctorana (Feb 4, 2009)

ResQTech said:


> Saw a vid online of a firestarting hand-held... Let me see if I can find it.


 
By all means do, but unless it's of an EO-13 in a Hugsby B3, then please don't post it in this thread.


----------



## X_Marine (Feb 4, 2009)

Would love to see some pics also.
Sounds great..

Thanks
X/BillyD..


----------



## lctorana (Feb 4, 2009)

That's the third request for pictures of a cheap Chinese light.:shrug:

I'm not allowed to link to it, but head over to Shenzhen Wholesale, or Quality China Goods. They have superb, crisp photos of the Hugsby B3, far better than I could ever take.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Feb 5, 2009)

lctorana said:


> That's the third request for pictures of a cheap Chinese light.:shrug:


It's not the cheap, Chinese light we want to see. We want to see _the mod_.

Aaaannnnnd... you know what they say about modded light threads without pics, right?  

Speaking of modded lights, this topic may have been better placed in Homemade and Modified

I'm also somewhat curious about Ambientmind's question. It could almost sound like the aspheric is installed into the bezel, but is it not? Do you have to hold it with your hand?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Feb 5, 2009)

Bimmerboy said:


> It's not the cheap, Chinese light we want to see. We want to see _the mod_.
> 
> Aaaannnnnd... you know what they say about modded light threads without pics, right?
> 
> ...


just don't use it to light a cigarette.... and miss :green:


----------



## lctorana (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, I did say

"Replace the stock glass lens with the aspheric"
Loosen the head. Unscrew the bezel, take out the stock lens, insert the aspheric, bulge facing out, replace bezel. Retighten head.

As for pics, the mod and the stock torch look _*identical*_. It is only a bulb swap, after all. So look at the above pictures and imagine a LF EO-13 in there.


----------



## lctorana (Sep 14, 2009)

Update.

I swapped the B3 head onto a B2 body, and am now powering a Lumens Factory IMR-9L with 2x IMR 16340 cells. 700 lumens from a turbo-headed package the size of a 6P.

Oh, and with the aspheric, yes it can start fires...


----------



## lctorana (Sep 14, 2009)

Pics:

The torch:







Showing the D36 dropin with the large bulb:






The D36 doesn't quite fill the head. No matter.






For size reference:




L-R:
A vintage 1915 cardboard 2C Eveready
A classic 2BF-cell fisheye
The Hugsby B2/B3 combo
A Surefire 6P
A Benno


With the aspheric:


----------



## xeonsaga88 (Sep 14, 2009)

How long does it takes to start a fire?


----------



## hyperloop (Sep 14, 2009)

very nice!! I have a Hugsby B2, will try your setup once i get the AWs and the IMR 9L, thanks for the mod, any info on runtime with that B2 setup?


----------



## lasersandlights (Sep 15, 2009)

Is this still currently the most fire you can get in this size? If there are any updated or more powerful parts, please let me know.


----------



## nein166 (Sep 15, 2009)

lctorana said:


> Update.
> 
> I swapped the B3 head onto a B2 body, and am now powering a Lumens Factory IMR-9L with 2x IMR 16340 cells. 700 lumens from a turbo-headed package the size of a 6P.
> 
> Oh, and with the aspheric, yes it can start fires...



How is the switch handling the current?
Or did you mod it to a twisty tailcap?


----------



## lctorana (Sep 15, 2009)

The whole point about the Hugsby B2 and B3 is that they are a twisty - the switch operation is a poor-man's Surefire 6P.

That and the poor man's turbo head.


----------



## lasersandlights (Sep 15, 2009)

So basically what parts do I need to build this with? I am looking for a mini firestarter. Are you also trying to sell yours?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 15, 2009)

nein166 said:


> How is the switch handling the current?
> Or did you mod it to a twisty tailcap?



See earlier posts, this thread. It uses a twisty tailcap.

Bill


----------



## X_Marine (Sep 16, 2009)

Now there are the pics we have been looking for and a few extra also.
Great photos and I must say your classic & vintage look great also.

Very nice thanks.
X/BillyD..


----------



## iflyjts (Sep 16, 2009)

Where do you get the 43mm aspheric lens? Can't find on Kia? Thanks


----------



## Roberts30 (Sep 16, 2009)

lctorana said:


> By all means do, but unless it's of an EO-13 in a Hugsby B3, then please don't post it in this thread.


 Hello! 
Great thread, you convinced me to buy one.  How long does this take to light a piece of paper when you reach the focal point? (Also how far is the focal point?) Thanks Alot! lovecpf


----------



## nein166 (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I have my parts ordered but I don't know what to call this light

lctorana give us a name for this burner


----------



## lctorana (Sep 17, 2009)

Hugsby B2½


----------



## Roberts30 (Sep 20, 2009)

lctorana, 
how long does this take to light a piece of paper on fire when it reaches the focal point.. also how far away is the focal point? Thanks


----------



## mianvilo (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Ictorana,thanks for this very nice recipe,but how about the Hugsby B3 with the IMR-13 lamp assembly ,that would be a really serious torch.
regards


----------



## Mjolnir (Sep 21, 2009)

Has anyone tried a maglite with an aspheric lens and an ROP bulb?


----------



## lctorana (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes I have, but please take discussions of other torches to another thread. I want to keep this on the topic of the Hugsby B3 head housing D36 LAs.


----------



## Roberts30 (Sep 21, 2009)

lctorana.
Will this light instantly burn paper when it reaches the focal point?
Many thanks


----------



## nein166 (Sep 22, 2009)

mianvilo said:


> Hi Ictorana,thanks for this very nice recipe,but how about the Hugsby B3 with the IMR-13 lamp assembly ,that would be a really serious torch.
> regards



I wondered the same thing so I ordered the IMR-13 and the B3
I'll let everyone know how it turns out in a few weeks when the package hits stateside


----------



## Roberts30 (Sep 22, 2009)

nein166 said:


> I wondered the same thing so I ordered the IMR-13 and the B3
> I'll let everyone know how it turns out in a few weeks when the package hits stateside


 Awesome, Make sure to let us know


----------



## Dioni (Sep 22, 2009)

iflyjts said:


> Where do you get the 43mm aspheric lens? Can't find on Kia? Thanks


 
On DX, sku.4558.


----------



## Dioni (Sep 22, 2009)

someone who has a B3 can answer me: would 18mm batteries fit inside it? :candle:


----------



## nein166 (Sep 22, 2009)

Quick shipping from Lumens Factory got their shipment today
Now I wait for the host and lens


----------



## Roberts30 (Sep 22, 2009)

nein166 said:


> Quick shipping from Lumens Factory got their shipment today
> Now I wait for the host and lens


 I can't wait either, I really want to know how it is before I buy!


----------



## lctorana (Sep 22, 2009)

Dioni said:


> someone who has a B3 can answer me: would 18mm batteries fit inside it? :candle:


No.

16mm cells only in these.


----------



## lctorana (Sep 22, 2009)

Dioni said:


> On DX, sku.4558.


As stated in post #1.


----------



## lctorana (Sep 22, 2009)

nein166 said:


> Quick shipping from Lumens Factory got their shipment today
> Now I wait for the host and lens


Guys, please try to restrict your posts to the topic in hand. Descriptions of waiting by the mailbox add nothing to the discussion. Too many "fluff" posts will get this thread closed, and I really don't want that.


----------



## lctorana (Sep 22, 2009)

mianvilo said:


> Hi LCTorana,thanks for this very nice recipe,but how about the Hugsby B3 with the IMR-13 lamp assembly ,that would be a really serious torch.
> regards


Glad someone mentioned that - I have this lamp with 3x18500 in a FM host, and it's superb. Big lumen increase over the EO-13.

But on a childish note, whether it starts fires better than the EO-13 is questionable, as the filament is so much bigger, and therefore the hostspot at the aspheric focal point is less concentrated (more spread out). Same applies to the IMR-9, although the smaller host is appealing.

Nein166, thanks for trying this out. Look forward to your report.


----------



## Dioni (Sep 23, 2009)

lctorana said:


> No.
> 
> 16mm cells only in these.


 
Thanks dude! :thumbsup: 

I have ordered one setup too. 
Anxiously waiting!

Some beamshots with aspherical lenses?


----------



## Roberts30 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dioni said:


> Thanks dude! :thumbsup:
> 
> I have ordered one setup too.
> Anxiously waiting!
> ...


 +1 on the beamshots


----------



## Mjolnir (Sep 23, 2009)

Anyone want to try to fit an infrared filter? Any idea if it would still light things on fire with only infrared light hitting the object? I think it would be neat to have a light that can light things on fire without giving off visible light.


----------



## Roberts30 (Sep 23, 2009)

Mjolnir said:


> Anyone want to try to fit an infrared filter? Any idea if it would still light things on fire with only infrared light hitting the object? I think it would be neat to have a light that can light things on fire without giving off visible light.


 That sounds awesome, I hope someone will try lovecpf


----------



## mianvilo (Sep 24, 2009)

nein166 said:


> I wondered the same thing so I ordered the IMR-13 and the B3
> I'll let everyone know how it turns out in a few weeks when the package hits stateside


 
I was tempted too,but got scared about the little monster,I ordered the EO-13 and the B3.

Please post your experiences.
regards


----------



## Roberts30 (Sep 24, 2009)

mianvilo said:


> I was tempted too,but got scared about the little monster,I ordered the EO-13 and the B3.
> 
> Please post your experiences.
> regards


 how fast will your setup start a piece of paper on fire?


----------



## iflyjts (Oct 6, 2009)

Got my setup today...BRIGHT LIGHT!

Anybody else having trouble getting the aspheric lens to fit in the bezel?

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance :thinking:


iflyjts


----------



## lctorana (Oct 6, 2009)

iflyjts said:


> Anybody else having trouble getting the aspheric lens to fit in the bezel?


Re-read post #1.


----------



## Roberts30 (Oct 6, 2009)

iflyjts said:


> Got my setup today...BRIGHT LIGHT!
> 
> Anybody else having trouble getting the aspheric lens to fit in the bezel?
> 
> ...


 How fast does it light a piece of paper on fire? :devil: :twothumbs


----------



## Dioni (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't wait mine.. :scowl:


----------



## iflyjts (Oct 7, 2009)

Nothing in post #1 about trying to fit the aspheric lense into the bezel. Tried cooling the glass lense and heating up the bezel to no luck. Bad part of it is that 5 of the lenses that came with the purchase from DExt dont work.

Any Suggestions?






lctorana said:


> Re-read post #1.


----------



## lctorana (Oct 7, 2009)

iflyjts said:


> Bad part of it is that 5 of the lenses that came with the purchase from DExt dont work.


Are you saying that the lenses are too big *in diameter* to fit in the bezel? That's a shame - evidently the latest batch are bigger than the ones I got. Mine just dropped straight in.

Anyway, no matter. The torch is 1000 times more useful with the stock lens.


----------



## Roberts30 (Oct 7, 2009)

lctorana said:


> The torch is 1000 times more useful with the stock lens.


How good is the throw with the stock lens?


----------



## Dioni (Oct 7, 2009)

Can someone post A pic? please!!!


----------



## iflyjts (Oct 7, 2009)

That's It EXACTLY! I'll try to work it out, but as U say, The Torch is a BRIGHT light! and the pricing is right...

Thanks for your help! 





lctorana said:


> Are you saying that the lenses are too big *in diameter* to fit in the bezel? That's a shame - evidently the latest batch are bigger than the ones I got. Mine just dropped straight in.
> 
> Anyway, no matter. The torch is 1000 times more useful with the stock lens.


----------



## lctorana (Oct 7, 2009)

Dioni said:


> Can someone post A pic? please!!!


A pic of what exactly? Have you looked at post #22?


----------



## Dioni (Oct 7, 2009)

lctorana said:


> A pic of what exactly? Have you looked at post #22?


 
I saw it. I mean some beamshots with aspherical lenses :devil:


----------



## Roberts30 (Oct 8, 2009)

Dioni said:


> I saw it. I mean some beamshots with aspherical lenses :devil:


 +1


----------



## Roberts30 (Oct 11, 2009)

Beamshots? Please, anybody?


----------



## iflyjts (Oct 13, 2009)

Anybody got their B3 up and running with the !MR13 yet? Im interested in the runtimes if you do. With the EO13, this is one of the brightest lights I have (as compared to Mag11, Mag85)

Sorry no Beamshots :mecry: Still can't work getting the aspheric lense in the bezel...
Anyway, a lot of BANG for the BUCK in this light with the EO13 setup. Thanks for the recipe Bruce! :twothumbs


----------



## iflyjts (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Dioni (Oct 25, 2009)

iflyjts said:


> Anybody got their B3 up and running with the !MR13 yet? Im interested in the runtimes if you do. With the EO13, this is one of the brightest lights I have (as compared to Mag11, Mag85)
> 
> Sorry no Beamshots :mecry: Still can't work getting the aspheric lense in the bezel...
> Anyway, a lot of BANG for the BUCK in this light with the EO13 setup. Thanks for the recipe Bruce! :twothumbs


 
I think the runtime on 3xIMR16340 will be around ~10 minutes as the chart on the LF's site.

Just a thought on lenses. As the topic name implies, they will only serve to put the fire. Long distances I don't believe these lenses will focus. Perhaps without the reflector it would 'cause because in sotck B3 that can be done, however the IMR-13 is uncompounded.

Am I correct? :thinking:


----------



## lctorana (Oct 26, 2009)

Dioni said:


> Just a thought on lenses. As the topic name implies, they will only serve to put the fire. Long distances I don't believe these lenses will focus. Perhaps without the reflector it would 'cause because in sotck B3 that can be done, however the IMR-13 is uncompounded.
> 
> Am I correct? :thinking:


Yes, close enough.

The aspheric lens I specified, from _the-dealer-we-dare-not-name_, has a longer focal length than the distance from the filament to the back of the lens, and we cannot change that. We can't make it focus; there just isn't room. I think the EO-13 is a little better match in that respect, but the IMR-13 has more output, so it's swings-and roundabouts. And swapping for the B2 tube allows you to try the IMR-9L in the smaller form factor.

Either way, if you hold the torch at the focal length from a piece of paper, you will set it on fire.

But all this is academic. The stock B3 glass lens is far more useful for all 3 bulbs, and member iflyjts has reported that recent production aspherics don't fit the bezel anyway. I was just lucky, as my lenses are 43mm OD and thus undersize. Evidently, more recent production is up to the correct advertised 44mm size and won't fit. Be warned, or perhaps find an alternative at Surplus Shed or elsewhere.

Still, it's a fun project.


----------



## Dioni (Oct 26, 2009)

I see it is more than a fun project, after all it's the cheaper way to use D36 drop-ins. :thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## nein166 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Well I finally got all my parts in from China. 

The Aspheric Lens was too large, so I used a bench grinder to make the lenses fit in the head. Use safety precautions!* 






*I fired the B3 up with 2 17500 and put an aspheric lens in. Using the stock bulb at 7.2v I could smolder newspaper but no flame, impressive amount of smoke.

Took out the parts as listed by Ictorana in post 1 (after I insta-flashed the stock bulb  it didn't like 3 IMR16340)* 





*Took the outer spring off the IMR-13 and set it in against the body, good contact.*





*Uh Oh it doesn't look like a good fit the head is not even all the way on the body, see the second o-ring?*





*Put the bezel on with aspheric and couldn't thread on at all :mecry:
As far as I can tell the B3 is the same as in Ictorana's pictures must be the LF Lamp Assembly *




*
The IMR-13 is too long to fit but I have a plan to extend the head and grind some material off the IMR-13*





*The head is in two pieces and needs a grippy wrench and maybe a torch to break the threadlock. If I extend this and grind the outer spring groove off the IMR-13 I think I will have enough room to get the head closed. I may need to grind 1 rib off the reflector of the IMR-13 *









*So tomorrow I will do some extra fitting to see what this B3 Version is capable of but looks like Ictorana's version is better since it all just drops in.*


----------



## lctorana (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, you do have to remove the O-ring in front of the glass.


----------



## Dioni (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for pics nein166!


----------



## nein166 (Nov 4, 2009)

Got it together and BURNING!
I'll try and get a video tomorrow

By the way wear sunglasses while burning!
The reflection is too bright

Oh and if you use a torch on the light it turns a real nice copper.
While heating the glue so I could make room in the head it turned this burnt sunset color. I was using an acetylene turbo tank, HOT.

Just wondering if this works with most TypeII and TypeIII anodize?
Because I really love this color.


----------



## lctorana (Nov 4, 2009)

Very pretty.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Nov 4, 2009)

nein166-are you a professional photographer???Because those are some of the most beautiful and clear shots I have seen on CPF!!!!! I can't wait until I see some beamshots!!!!

I was going to post a few shots of my own in another thread,but after seeing yours-


----------



## nein166 (Nov 4, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> nein166-are you a professional photographer???Because those are some of the most beautiful and clear shots I have seen on CPF!!!!! I can't wait until I see some beamshots!!!!
> 
> I was going to post a few shots of my own in another thread,but after seeing yours-



Thanks but no I'm no Pro. My Dad is and he helped me choose a great point-and-shoot camera. 
I don't think I inherited any of his skills. A Tripod is a must.

White wall at 1 meter any one, HA HA HA thats the ugliest thing you'll see.
Burn shots at 1 inch is too bright to look at without shades.


----------



## Mjolnir (Nov 4, 2009)

nein166 said:


> Got it together and BURNING!
> I'll try and get a video tomorrow
> 
> By the way wear sunglasses while burning!
> ...




So you are saying that that orange color was simply from heating the light with an acetylene torch? That is really strange. I have never heard of anything like that happen before... It seems like a very uniform color. Did you heat up the whole body with the torch? 
Since the light was dyed black, there should be no orange dye present. The dye is also sealed into pores in the anodizing, so unless the anodizing is being un-sealed, then the dye shouldn't have much to do with any color change.
Does the color seem permanent? THe only thing that I can think of is some chemical reaction, but I'm not sure what elements present would react with aluminum oxide to create an orange color. 
Am I missing something here? :thinking:


----------



## nein166 (Nov 5, 2009)

Mjolnir and everyone else I started a thread on the color change over here
So this thread can stay on topic which is burning paper not anodize


----------



## bigchelis (Nov 5, 2009)

This is a super inexpensive hosts for a D36 drop-in...

Assuming you don't want to use the aspherical lens, has anyone got the theirs to simply accept the D36 Lumens Factory drop-in with no grinding needed?


Thank you for this great DIY firestarter build. Now it gives me an excuse to get the D36 Nailbender drop-ins too.

bigC


----------



## lctorana (Nov 5, 2009)

bigchelis said:


> Assuming you don't want to use the aspherical lens, has anyone got the theirs to simply accept the D36 Lumens Factory drop-in with no grinding needed?


Yes, mine dropped straight in. That was my original point of starting this thread.


----------



## Dioni (Nov 5, 2009)

nein166 said:


> *The head is in two pieces and needs a grippy wrench and maybe a torch to break the threadlock. If I extend this and grind the outer spring groove off the IMR-13 I think I will have enough room to get the head closed. I may need to grind 1 rib off the reflector of the IMR-13 *


 
Do you mean the head has screw on screw and then it could be extended? Did you do it?


----------



## nein166 (Nov 6, 2009)

Dioni said:


> Do you mean the head has screw on screw and then it could be extended? Did you do it?



Yes it can be extended. If you take the head off the body and the bezel off the head you are left with a bell section and a ribbed section that are threaded and threadlocked together. The threadlock breaks after heating but if you heat it too much you wind up with an orange flashlight.


----------



## nein166 (Nov 6, 2009)

*Beamshot!*








Video Link

!!!BURN Link!!!​


----------



## Dioni (Nov 6, 2009)

That was I thought about the beamshot with aspherical and reflector. The lens reflected the OP finish in the wall. 

Thanks for pic and vids! :thumbsup:


----------



## jahxman (Nov 9, 2009)

nein166, thanks for bringing yours to PF13 and lighting things up with it! It was fun to see this in person, I'm very tempted to try and build one, even if I do have to try to grind down the aspheric lens. Unless I can find some 43mm ones somewhere.


----------



## kosPap (Jan 10, 2010)

Well I also bought one....

it is an honest buy...For the price you get good output, focusability and CHEAP bulbs. I suggest these 1.2A ones from Dealextreme

Output is exactly that of a LumensFactory HO-9 bulb on two AW 17500s. Original bulb scores a bit lower what one would expect with the HO-9 but with 3 CR123 batts...

And here is a lucky coincidence...I tried a Spiderfire One-cell Extension and it works...This extender is peculiar and you can see more here

Any way, here is some pics

This particular extender I got for an Ebay store, the Flashlight_Store.com











Enjoy, Kostas


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 10, 2010)

Recipe for a cheap firestarter. I got you beat.


----------



## nein166 (Jan 10, 2010)

LuxLuthor said:


> Recipe for a cheap firestarter. I got you beat.



I bet you have us beat on a recipe for an expensive firestarter too


----------



## Dioni (Jan 10, 2010)

kosPap said:


> Well I also bought one....
> 
> it is an honest buy...For the price you get good output, focusability and CHEAP bulbs. I suggest these 1.2A ones from Dealextreme
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for sharing this link and the infos. 
Indeed the husby has tailcap threads compatible with the Surefire C/P/M series. 

Cheers,
Dioni


----------

